# Negative



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I like this girl and im preatty sure she likes me too. But whenever we talk my mind goes negative and i think she hates me at times or doesnt care. She says to stop worrying and she does care. Could the bad thoughts be from the anxiety?

I would also accept dating tips or any advice that would help me.

-Thanks


----------



## Eric (Jan 28, 2009)

girls are stupid, and will rip your heart out..... :| just get a dog and go with that, thats what im going to do eventually.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2009)

Eric said:


> girls are stupid, and will rip your heart out..... :| just get a dog and go with that, thats what im going to do eventually.


Hm....Haha! :mrgreen:

Theone, it sounds like you have a low self esteem and lack confidence that's all. Try and find something to boost that confidence eh, things that make you feel better about yourself. If you feel worthless, not good enough etc....those are YOUR feelings about yourself, not your girls feelings about you, try not to project them onto her. Tell me, why do you think she would say that she likes you if she doesn't? Trust issues? I understand.


----------

